# Harlow ODEON, Essex – March 2017



## Landie_Man (Jun 6, 2017)

Harlow ODEON, Essex – March 2017

Part of another massive backup I have going on here! I visited the old Harlow Cinema with a Non-Explorer friend back in March; Interesting access into this one that’s for sure. We visited this as part of a little South East road trip which was full of its fails sadly; but we still got about which was nice .

*History*
Harlow ODEON was the first new cinema to be built by Rank after the Second World War; opening on 1st February 1960 with the Norman Wisdom and John Le Mesurier film "Follow A Star".

The building was designed by T.P.Bennet with 1244 Stadium Style seats on a single floor. The projection Booth was suspended above the rear stalls almost level to the screen.

Harlow ODEON closed in June 1987 and the rear stalls were converted into two smaller cinemas while the main cinema retained the original screen

Not too many years later a Brand New Six Screen Multiplex opened in 1990 and it finally closed its doors in August 2005

*The Explore*
Myself and my Non-Explorer friend were having a fairly unsuccessful South East Road Trip; but we knew this one would still be here. Quite what state it would be in; we weren’t sure. 

The air inside was absolutely awful and we avoided spending too much time in areas of nasty, dusty air. We all know these risks as explorers…. 

The interior is absolutely trashed and little did we know; the electricity still works. We were using Long Exposures and Light Painting! Doh!

Totally torn apart, but a nice quick explore for that day!


#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





Thanks for Looking!

More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157682957536376


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 6, 2017)

That's nicely done. Good pictures.


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice one Landie, i enjoyed it. Thanks


----------



## Landie_Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Nicely lit!...sort of thing I'd do, I get through stupid holes wrecking my clothes when theres a perfectly good door open.


----------



## roach5900 (Aug 3, 2017)

A couple of weeks ago me and my friends went there. Easy access also there were at least 100 dead birds there.


----------

